# Howdy..



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

Droping in saying hello to all peeps
had 225 TT coupe since november
lovin it.....
Needs re-map/spacers/lowering..
All comin soon ... :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the foum!! 

Have you join the TT Owners Club yet??


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

Workin on it as i type ... :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Droo said:


> Workin on it as i type ... :wink:


Good man!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## JBS Auto Designs (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome,

We can offer all the mods mentioned in the post.

Please see www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk and www.custom-code.co.uk for info.

Leigh


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Droo and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

